# When will the Waymo app be available for download?



## Aardvark (Sep 18, 2018)

October 14th
October 15th
or
October 16th

You can only vote once.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

No use for me as I don’t live in Chandler, AZ.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Is already dead. Do you know what that fence is?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Is already dead. Do you know what that fence is?


A deadmile? I have no idea so I'm just taking a wild guess!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

never


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> A deadmile? I have no idea so I'm just taking a wild guess!!


It's a 10 mile by 10 mile geofenced 3D mapped area that carcass used to blindly pretend it was a real horse.


----------



## Aardvark (Sep 18, 2018)

LuisEnrikee said:


> No use for me as I don't live in Chandler, AZ.


Where do you think Phoenix drivers are going to go when Phoenix is no longer an option?


----------



## Aardvark (Sep 18, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> It's a 10 mile by 10 mile geofenced 3D mapped area that carcass used to blindly pretend it was a real horse.


In other words, and area 20 percent larger than Seattle.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Aardvark said:


> Where do you think Phoenix drivers are going to go when Phoenix is no longer an option?
> 
> View attachment 261903


Where are you going to go when you finally realize SDC's will never materialize ?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Aardvark said:


> In other words, and area 20 percent larger than Seattle.


I know you like gross exaggerations, but comparing a patch of 10 mile by 10 mile in the middle of the desert, with Seattle is simply hilarious.

Besides the fact that the horse is already dead, if anybody wants to understand the real problems Waymo has, needs to count the roads, their length, the businesses, the residencies and the other points of interest inside that area. That is the reason they only had 1 rider per day in the Early Ride Program for an entire year. Few residents, few businesses, few other points of interest- what is the probability there are people to go in circles inside that small town in the middle of the desert? Almost zero. And the horse you're offering them has already succumbed.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

First you said Oct 2017, now you're saying Oct 2018.

Wanna just go for Oct 2019?

Look:


----------

